# Acces à distance et livebox



## vg93179 (14 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, 

Je n'arrive pas à configurer ma livebox pour accéder à mon mac a distance. Meme avec un no-ip.com, je tombe sur la page de config de la livebox quand je suis loin de chez moi... 
Comment procéder ? 


Merci de vos réponses ! 

Config : G5 et PC sous XP relié à la livebox via wifi, réseau local en 192.168.0.xxxxx, pas de pb de réseau local (les ordis se voient entre eux, les imprimantes, etc. ) Partage de fichier, acces a distance, FTP etc. activés sur le mac.


----------



## Zyrol (1 Février 2005)

Ta livebox fait office de routeur. Il faut que tu mappes le port correspondant afin de pouvoir acceder à ton ordi.
Exemple : 
Pour acceder au dossier sites d'un mac derriere un routeur, il faut indiquer au routeur que tu veux que le port 80 soit redirigé vers le mac (indiquer l'adresse locale du mac).
Pas frocement evident... fais une recherche sur le mappage de port et tu comprendras mieux...


----------



## vg93179 (2 Février 2005)

Merci  : j'avais ouvert certains port dans le routeur mais j'avais pas vraiment compris cette histoire de rediretion du port 80, qui parait apres coup très logique. 
Je configure, teste, et vous tiens au courant !


----------

